# G Scale Eureka Locomotive?



## Billy Bones (10 mo ago)

Does anyone know if a manufacturer (lgb, Bachmann, ect.) produced a 4-4-0 locomotive like Eureka pictured below? This locomotive the quintessential transcontinental locomotive in my mind and reminds me of the beautiful locomotives in the 1939 film Union Pacific (a great film I may add) Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

LGB makes this set. Perhaps it will cost less than a full tank of gas soon.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Bachmann....


----------



## Billy Bones (10 mo ago)

Dan Pierce said:


> LGB makes this set. Perhaps it will cost less than a full tank of gas soon.


Thanks Dan, those trains are beautiful I saw one in person at the California Railroad Museum, but they are quite a bit out of my price range.


----------



## Billy Bones (10 mo ago)

Greg Elmassian said:


> Bachmann....


Hi Greg thanks for the recommendation. Not quite the 4-4-0 I was looking for but definitely will add one to my road while I keep hunting!


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg Elmassian said:


> Bachmann....


Greg,
That's the 2-6-0 "Reveille". Bachmann originally produced the 4-4-0 "Eureka" and they occasionally come up for sale. New-ish ones command a high price.










There is also the Accucraft 4-4-0 live steamer, though I don't think they made a "Eureka" they are very similar.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I know it was not the same loco, but perhaps the Bachmann could be had for less $$.


----------



## Billy Bones (10 mo ago)

Greg Elmassian said:


> I know it was not the same loco, but perhaps the Bachmann could be had for less $$.


Yes I'm definitely interested in the Bachmann 2-6-0 and I'll keep my eyes out for their Eureka. From what I read their Eureka's would strip their plastic gears while the new 2-6-0s have metal gears. Hopefully Bachmann will reproduce the Eureka with metal gears.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Billy Bones said:


> Yes I'm definitely interested in the Bachmann 2-6-0 and I'll keep my eyes out for their Eureka. From what I read their Eureka's would strip their plastic gears while the new 2-6-0s have metal gears. Hopefully Bachmann will reproduce the Eureka with metal gears.


Both the original 2-6-0 and the 4-4-0 cracked their gears over the years. I've replaced quite a few over the years. (There's a full description with photos on the Bachmann forums.)
The Eureka claims a higher price, but the new 2-6-0 (with the metal gears, and a p-n-p socket in the tender,) costs about the same!

Just for your amusement, here's a 4-4-0 we found that had been completely disassembled!










To this day we don't know why it was stripped. Fortunately, my pal Tim is an expert and when I fixed the chassis he put it back together.


----------



## Billy Bones (10 mo ago)

Pete Thornton said:


> Both the original 2-6-0 and the 4-4-0 cracked their gears over the years. I've replaced quite a few over the years. (There's a full description with photos on the Bachmann forums.)
> The Eureka claims a higher price, but the new 2-6-0 (with the metal gears, and a p-n-p socket in the tender,) costs about the same!
> 
> Just for your amusement, here's a 4-4-0 we found that had been completely disassembled!
> ...


Thank you for the info. From what I've read, the new 2-6-0s with metal gears are pretty trouble free now. Have you seen that to be the case?


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Billy Bones said:


> the new 2-6-0s with metal gears are pretty trouble free now. Have you seen that to be the case?


I'm afraid I have never had my hands on a new version! But the old ones with new gears are great - I have one with battery+r/c so the newest one should be fabulous.


----------



## John Rosene (Mar 13, 2021)

Billy,
I have a Bachmann Eureka and Palisade that has been converted to battery power. Otherwise in like new condition. Message me if that’s something you’re interested in. 
John


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

I've got the 2-6-0 with metal gears which runs back and forth on my shelf railroad in my workshop. (I haven't yet converted it to battery power because it's also my test-bed for various control systems if I need it.) While I haven't put near the miles on it as I have my other locos, I have had it out at the Colorado RR Museum to operate where it does very well. 

Later,

K


----------



## rgs41 (May 14, 2008)

North West Short line made or makes new gears for the Bachmann 4-4-0.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

rgs41 said:


> North West Short line made or makes new gears for the Bachmann 4-4-0.


Well, they used to. Then Bachmann changed the axle to a "D" shape and sells the spare part complete with axle, which I have used several times. I don't think the new owner of NWSL is up to speed on those old gears yet, but if you can get one it will work on the old axle.


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

IMHO, if you can get the Bachmann metal gear, do so. Here is a NWSL replacement gear for my Connie.


----------

